
Millennials have a higher opinion of socialism than of capitalism - x0f1a
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/rampage/wp/2016/02/05/millennials-have-a-higher-opinion-of-socialism-than-of-capitalism/
======
dawnbreez
Well, of course.

Humans have a tendency to either agree wholeheartedly with what they're
famikiar with (or what their parents did), or completely avoid it. For
instance, if your dad was a staunch Libertarian Capitalist, you'd probably be
inclined to jump immediately to either Libertarianism or its opposite,
Socialism. This is usually done without thinking about it, so you may wanna
sit down and consider your own views.

Further, most millenials grew up in a "Capitalism" that's kind of terrible. A
lot of the problems associated aith "Capitalism" are really problems of
oligarchy.

------
pigpaws
"millennials" are also more likely to know 'who lives in a pineapple under the
sea', than who lives at 1600 Pennsylvania ave.

...also, hard work is too hard.

------
DougN7
Was nobody paying attention to Greece last year?

~~~
aries1980
Or to Lenin, who said "the goal of socialism is communism"?

